# Wert aus Access Tabelle zuweisen



## zawis (10. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

ich bin eigentlich ein Neuling im VB, habe aber folgendes Problem:

ich möchte einem Feld in Access Formular einen bestimten Wert aus einer (Mitglieder) Tabelle zuweisen. Ich habe MitgliedID als Schlüssel in der Tabelle und nach dem Schlüssel soll der Name zugewiesen werden.

Ich habe an folgenden Befehl gedacht (doch der ist syntaktisch falsch):

       Me.Name.Value = ("[Name]", "Mitglieder", "[MitgliedID] = MID") 

wobei MID ein Feld ist das die MitgliedID beriets enthält.
oder

     Me.Name.Value = Tabellen.Mitglieder.Name(MitgliedID= Variable)
wo die Variable das MitgliedID enthält

Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## StehtimSchilf (10. Oktober 2003)

Hi Zawis,

beinahe 

Wert = Dlookup(strFeldname, strTabellenname, strKriterium)

genaueres s. OH unter dLookUp

Für Deinen Fall also:
Me.Name.Value = DlookUp("[Name]", "Mitglieder", "[MitgliedID] = " & MID) 

vorausgesetzt, 'MID' ist eine Variable die im Code bekannt ist, falls es ein Steuerelement auf dem einem Formular ist dann:
Forms(...).MID
Falls ungebundenes Steuerelement auf dem aktuellen Formular
Me.MID
Falls gebundenes Steuerlement auf dem aktuellen Formular
Me!MID

Gruz
SiS


----------



## zawis (14. Oktober 2003)

Danke, das hat mir weitergeholfen!


----------

